# maya wrap safe for small newborn?



## Grivas

i have a maya wrap and want to start using it for my 1 week old daughter. the horizontal carry method seems uncomfortable, with baby kind of head down in the wrap. is it safe to try the newborn vertical position? she's 6 lbs 10 oz. want to start the babywearing now! i tried a new native carrier that someone gave me, but she seemed all squished in it. does babywearing a newborn actually mean carrying the babe in arms until she can hold herself up?

sorry for the no caps and weird punctuation - typing one-handed!


----------



## henny penny

I know it's done all the time with teeny ones in maya and new native slings but I never got the hang of it. Ds didn't like being squished and I could never get him in there where I wasn't worried about him breathing. But I was new to slings so maybe it was just me. He preferred being more upright against my chest and the Moby wrap was perfect for us. Ds loved it and fell asleep quickly and I could see his face the whole time so it was easier for me. The moby also provided enough coverage where I could use it just skin to skin with ds.


----------



## JavaFinch

This is how I carry DD in a maya wrap. I've carried her in it since she came home, and she was born early, so she's been snug in it since 5 pounds. She's about 8.5 pounds in this picture http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v79/wijody/016.jpg


----------



## Grivas

yes, yes! that's what I want to do! that worked when she was tiny, too? If you have any tips about getting this position, please share. In the meantime, I'm going to show this (adorable) photograph to my husband and maybe he can help me figure out how to get her up so high on my chest. thanks, JavaFinch - you give me Maya hope


----------



## Twinklefae

I used the Maya Wrap like that from Day two... DS HATED being in a cradle position. It's perfectly safe. If you have the DVD, it'll show you how.


----------



## Collinsky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Grivas* 
i have a maya wrap and want to start using it for my 1 week old daughter. the horizontal carry method seems uncomfortable, with baby kind of head down in the wrap. is it safe to try the newborn vertical position? she's 6 lbs 10 oz. want to start the babywearing now! i tried a new native carrier that someone gave me, but she seemed all squished in it. does babywearing a newborn actually mean carrying the babe in arms until she can hold herself up?

sorry for the no caps and weird punctuation - typing one-handed!

From the beginning I wear my babies vertically in an unpadded ring sling. The top rail comes up to support the baby's head, and the sling is snug enough to hold the whole body, with their legs tucked up. Some written instructions and video

I have never gotten the hang of having them horizontal, to nurse I loosen the sling a bit and have them diagonal - never fully sideways. I don't like the NN for newborns, personally. I use that more when they're toddlers and wanting to get in and out a lot.

HTH!


----------



## JavaFinch

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Grivas* 
yes, yes! that's what I want to do! that worked when she was tiny, too? If you have any tips about getting this position, please share. In the meantime, I'm going to show this (adorable) photograph to my husband and maybe he can help me figure out how to get her up so high on my chest. thanks, JavaFinch - you give me Maya hope









Yes, this is the carry that I used for DD from the beginning, from the time she was under 5 pounds until now (she's currently around 8.5 pounds) Here is another pic of her a little smaller in the velour sling that I made - same hold http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v79/wijody/002-1.jpg

I put on the sling, snug up the back rail so it's laying flat on my chest and the front one looser so that I have a nice pocket, then I simply hold DD on my chest and tuck her legs into the sling and then I start to tighten the front rail to her body and then snug up the rest of it. I think the 'trick' is to have the sling on first with it high up already before you even put them in, and then just keep tightening it when they are inside. I'm really not that experienced, and we have NOT gotten the hang of a cradle hold much at all (unless I'm sitting - I can use the sling to nurse so I can, say, type on my laptop or eat with 2 hands, but to carry her around the house, I always carry her chest to chest.


----------



## merrijayne

Please just be careful when positioning a newborn, You must take steps to be sure there is no issues with breathing.

There is a link to positioning at www.lasvegasbabywearers.blogspot.com

I have to find the actual link, Or pm me your email and i can send it PDF


----------



## Grivas

that is really helpful. It was the weird positioning problem that scared me off the New Native. I've been very careful about positioning her and watching her breathing. thanks for the thoughtful advice and link! still practicing...


----------



## medicmama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JavaFinch* 
Yes, this is the carry that I used for DD from the beginning, from the time she was under 5 pounds until now (she's currently around 8.5 pounds) Here is another pic of her a little smaller in the velour sling that I made - same hold http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v79/wijody/002-1.jpg

I put on the sling, snug up the back rail so it's laying flat on my chest and the front one looser so that I have a nice pocket, then I simply hold DD on my chest and tuck her legs into the sling and then I start to tighten the front rail to her body and then snug up the rest of it. I think the 'trick' is to have the sling on first with it high up already before you even put them in, and then just keep tightening it when they are inside. I'm really not that experienced, and we have NOT gotten the hang of a cradle hold much at all (unless I'm sitting - I can use the sling to nurse so I can, say, type on my laptop or eat with 2 hands, but to carry her around the house, I always carry her chest to chest.

That velour sling is beautiful!

That's exactly the way to do it. Practice alot. and don't give up.

In front of a mirror helps cuz you can see were it is loose.

Good luck!


----------

